

MyDiago - Never Lose Your Stuff Again - mydaigo
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mydaigo/mydaigo-is-helping-you-get-more-of-that-found-it-f
There are many applications for this device, but the one i&#x27;m focusing on is people and animals - so any guidance, access you can provide I would greatly appreciate it!
======
swallace199
This product is awesome, and will help solve a problem that all of us face -
losing our valuables like our smartphones and keys. Definitely worth backing
the project on Kickstarter!

~~~
mydaigo
Thanks Steve!

------
swallace199
Here's the link to back the project!
[http://kck.st/16G2Afh](http://kck.st/16G2Afh)

